# Just got an LCP!



## DrSharkey (Dec 23, 2008)

I've finally bought my LAST gun (my wife said so!). I was able to pick up an LCP at the local Gander Mountain for $349. I haven't had time to shoot it, yet, but I like what I've read about it.

So here's my collection (I'll try to post an image some time next week):

Ruger New Vaquero in .357
Ruger LCP
Smith & Wesson M&P 9c
Browning Buckmark Camper .22


I know it may not be the fanciest grouping, but I'm pretty satisfied!!!


----------



## Chief_10Beers (Mar 14, 2009)

Congrats on yer LCP purchase! I know how you feel, I just purchase a GP-100 and I have to waite till Satarday to go Shooting..........................


----------



## plentyofpaws (Nov 7, 2008)

Congrats on the LCP. I've owned one for over a year, carry it daily. Love it.


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

Congrats!


----------



## Teuthis (Apr 9, 2008)

I think the LCP is an excellent, CCW weapon. It is quite concealable; and mine has proven reliable in practice sessions. I hope your's will be equally functional for you.


----------



## DrSharkey (Dec 23, 2008)

Was able to shoot it tonight before the range closed. Shot 120 rounds thru it. THe only problem I had was 3 separate times, when I went to rack the slide, the slide didn't close all the way. A second pull got it to close. It never misfired. 

Maybe I didn't let the slide snap back quickly enough. Or is this something I should be worried about. And yes, I know that if it does this when I need it most, it is a problem. Perhaps I didn't lube it enough??


----------



## niadhf (Jan 20, 2008)

i have the kel-tec. one thing i read (and note) regulalrly is "slingshot" it when you are chambering the first round. if it is during firing thats another issue, and lube it well.


----------



## DrSharkey (Dec 23, 2008)

Thanks. It's never during firing. Just before the first round.


----------



## jdeere9750 (Nov 28, 2008)

DrSharkey said:


> Thanks. It's never during firing. Just before the first round.


Mine does the same thing. It's never done it when firing either, but it does if I don't "slingshot" it. What kind of ammo were you using when it was happening to you?


----------



## webdevtj (Mar 16, 2009)

Glad to see everyone is happy with their LCP's. I just got a Springfield 40 XD, but I want a pocket pistol, so I"m thinking the LCP is the way I will go.


----------



## DrSharkey (Dec 23, 2008)

Tennessee Cartridge was the ammo I was using. Reloads, I believe.


----------



## jdeere9750 (Nov 28, 2008)

Just wondering if it was a particular type of ammo that they didn't like.

Does your barrel have a lot of play in it when the slide is locked back?


----------



## DARLADAWG (Feb 12, 2009)

I hate to ask, but what do mean by "slingshot"?


----------



## tekhead1219 (May 16, 2008)

DARLADAWG said:


> I hate to ask, but what do mean by "slingshot"?


Instead of hitting the slide lock to release the slide, you pull back on the slide and release it. Just like you would fire a slingshot.:smt033


----------



## DARLADAWG (Feb 12, 2009)

Ahhh, thanks. I have a Kel-tec with no slide lock and didn't realize that the LCP did.


----------

